# Happy Birthday to



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Baldy the old gesser made it another one hurrah.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Happy birthday Baldy!!!! Much better than NOT having them. :smt033 (You're only a year older than me!!!)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What's it like being older than dirt? :smt033













Happy Birthday Baldy!! :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

10-4


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys and 2400 you got that wrong I am not older than dirt. I am two days older than baseball.:smt028


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy birthday, my friend.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy B-Day! :smt023 

:smt113


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Baldy!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Thanks guys and 2400 you got that wrong I am not older than dirt. I am two days older than baseball.:smt028


Lets see, Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseball) says:


> Several references to "baseball" and "bat-and-ball" have been found in British and American documents of the early eighteenth century.[2] The earliest known description is in a 1744 British publication, _A Little Pretty Pocket-Book_


So you're 263 years old?

Wikipedia goes on to say:


> ... the game now recognized as the first in U.S. history to be officially recorded took place on June 19, 1846, in Hoboken, New Jersey


So maybe you're a young 161 years old?

Glad your still around.

Happy Birthday!

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! :smt033


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, Happy B day!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Have a GREAT One .............. !!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone and I did have a great day. :smt033:smt023:smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Now take your Geritol, warm milk and get your rest.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Just think, in a few more years you will be able to hide your own Easter Eggs.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Does this mean I can no longer go by TOF. 

Happy birthday Baldy :smt023

Now tell us what gun you got as a present. :watching:

:smt1099


----------

